

Facebook you should start offering premium service at $10/month - justplay
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2013/07/20/twitter-co-founder-biz-stone-gives-facebook-some-advice-offer-a-10-premium-subscription-without-ads/

======
aylons
US$10/year is more realistic, and I bet is still more than what Facebook makes
for a single user.

------
dotcoma
I pass.

